# Writing Commissions Available!



## TikTikKobold (May 22, 2017)

Hello everyone. My name is Tik Tik and I'm a Kobold looking to write about various things. While I mostly do erotic works, I am open to SFW stuff, depending on if it suits my fancy. Anyway, If you have something you'd like me to write, my standard rate is .01 USD/Word, or about 10 bucks for a 1000 word story. I can be convinced to go lower if I really like the idea, and if I don't like the idea, I can maybe be convinced for a higher price.

Anyway, if you're interested in knowing the kinds of things I like, feel free to check out my f-list profile. F-list - Warning

I will mostly do original stuff, but I can be convinced to do fanfiction things. Don't expect me to know everything about every franchise, though!


----------



## TikTikKobold (May 31, 2017)

In case anyone wants to see the kind of work I can do, take a look at this commission I did!
www.furaffinity.net: Dolphin on the Beach [Commission] by TikTikKobold


----------



## TikTikKobold (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's another few of mine. The Dolphin one, the Kobold one are both NSFW, so be warned
www.furaffinity.net: To Become a Kobold Chapter 3 by TikTikKobold
www.furaffinity.net: Dancing with Mightyena by TikTikKobold

Always looking to take up new stories! Feel free to commission me!


----------



## TikTikKobold (Jul 12, 2017)

I've had a bit of a drought of commissions recently. If you're interested in anything, please let me know!


----------

